#  Ernährung >   Ist Eiweißbrot wirklich so gut ? >

## Läuft

Ich habe nun einiges zum Eiweißbrot gehört und wollte mich hier bei euch darüber informieren. Es ist so, dass ich meine Ernährung umstellen muss und halt gucke, womit ich anfangen kann.  Was meint ihr denn zu dem Brot ? Was isst ihr und welche Tipps hättet ihr denn an mich ?   Wäre sehr nett  :Smiley:

----------


## DocHasenbein

Morgen 
Ich weiß ja nicht warum du deine Ernährung umstellen sollst aber ein dunkles Vollkornbrot wäre sicher eine gute Sache. Abgesehen von Obst, Gemüse, Fisch oder auch Chiasamen zB gemischt in Musli oder Joghurt. Das wäre sicher eine gute Sache. 
LG :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## juce

Ciao  :Smiley: 
Es ist auf jeden fall besser als das Weißbrot was wir uns tagtäglich einwerfen  :Smiley:  Ne ohne Spaß, man ist viel satter und kann dadurch auch einiges abnehmen. Meine Mama nimmt seit 1 Jahr dieses Eiweißbrot. Die macht es aber nach dem Rezept http://abnehmtricks-und-abnehmtipps....-low-carb-brot hier alleine. Schmeckt auch wirklich wunderbar  :Smiley: Ich esse es immer wenn ich bei Mama bin..deshalb würde ich es nicht neutral bewerten können.Gucke dich auch einfach auch im Netz um. So kannst du viele Infos bekommen und auch auf Nummer sicher gehen  :Smiley:  Am besten ist einfach die eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen.

----------


## mision

Ciao  :Smiley:   
Es ist auf jeden fall besser als das Weißbrot was wir uns tagtäglich einwerfen  :Smiley:  Ne ohne Spaß, man ist viel satter und kann dadurch auch einiges abnehmen. Meine Mama nimmt seit 1 Jahr dieses Eiweißbrot. Die macht es aber nach dem Rezept Eiweißbrot Rezept hier alleine. Schmeckt auch wirklich wunderbar  :Smiley: 
Ich esse es immer wenn ich bei Mama bin..deshalb würde ich es nicht neutral bewerten können.  
Gucke dich auch einfach auch im Netz um. So kannst du viele Infos bekommen und auch auf Nummer sicher gehen  :Smiley:  Am besten ist einfach die eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen.

----------


## hustikuss

Niedrige Biowertigkeit des Proteins (reines Gluten), viel Fett ... nein, eher nicht so.

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Kann ich Hustikuss nur zustimmen. Es ist jetzt auch nicht schlecht, aber auch niemals besser als normales Brot.

----------


## hightower1988

Hab auch gehört, dass diese Eiweißbrote eher nicht so ein toller Ersatz sein sollen. Dann lieber ein schönes Vollkornbrot!

----------


## Miba

Ich würde dir auch Vollkornbrot empfehlen, da sind genügend Nährstoffe drin.

----------


## carlaMi

Manchmal bin ich froh, das ich in einem Alter bin, in dem ich mir nicht mehr so einen Stress mit dem abnehmen machen muß. Wenn ich da mitbekomme, welchem Stress sich meine Enkelinnen aussetzen, bin ich froh, das meine Sorgen sind, welche Kreuzworträtsel ich heute löse. Und essen kann, was ich will

----------


## Thomas12

Hallo, ich kann das Brot aus meiner Sicht nicht empfehlen, auch weil ich es nicht ganz so billig finde. Würde dir zur Ernährungsumstellung Vollkornbrot raten und die Eiweiß Quellen woanders zu suchen (bspw. Hähnchenbrust, Magerquark etc.)

----------


## Kira01

Oder ein echtes Roggenvollkornbrot ist immer eine gute Wahl! Es ist besonders gesund.

----------


## Kultig

Ich schwöre ja auch auf Chia-Samenbrot. Das ist super gesund und regt die Verdauung an.

----------


## Kultig

Oder auch Glutenfrei... kann man auch mal machen!

----------

